# Trout Fishing



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I know this is not really pertainent tosaltwater fishingbut i'm hoping that some of ya'llmight have had experience in this area. 

In a couple of weeks I am going to be in Colorado to do a little elk hunting. In the area where we hunt there is a large lake and several good sized streams that look like they wouldbe ideal habitat for trout. Since wealways get there a couple of days before the season starts I usually have a little free time and have wondered if it would be worth while to try to see if I could catch some trout. 

My question is... will trout bite when the weather is cold ie: highs in the 40s, lows in the teens?If so what is the best technique(s).


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

go to the local bait & tackle shop when you get there. they will help.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Trout will bite in any water that isn't frozen and you can catch them then if you can get a hole in the ice. Just check the regs when you get there. If you're not a finesse fisherman and want to put a few in the pan, (me), don't rule out Berkley Power Bait if it's legal there. Rainbow is a good color to start with. If it's an artificial only area, small inline spinners work well on ultra light spinning gear.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

rooster tail, works great, its a lure , also whole kernel corn, or nightcrawlers, sneak up on the water dont cast a shadow,, keep that rooster on top good luck


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. 

I'll ask around when I get up there. I'll have to check the local regs. on the artificial vs natural baits. My brother tried using some salmon eggs in the lake a couple of seasons back with no luck. I'll let ya'll know if I have any success.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

I use to live in Colorado Springs....And we use to tear the rainbow trout up on salmon eggs, and worms....The eggs you might just have to get a couple varieties till you catch some....The berkley stuff in little glass containers is what we used....But good luck to you and let us know how you do...Take pictures...

Matt


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

10-4

If I have any luck I'll let ya'll know. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Well as promised here are the results: 

These were taken on oursecond day in Pagosa Springs, CO. After we scouted around for elk on the first day we decided to trying our luck at trout fishing.We drove back intotown and went tothe local sporting goods store.

http://www.skiandbowrack.com

If you are ever in the area I would highly recommend them as they were extremely helpful not only with the fishing tips but with hunting advice also.After buying our licenses we ask about the best place tostart out. They said the best place would betheSan Juan River which runsright through town.The city spends a considerable sum each year keepingit stocked with fish andthe streach through town is not considered by mostfly fishermento be that good because it is too swift and has too much vegitation along the banktoallow for efficient fly casting. So off we went.

Whole kernel corn was thefavorite. Athough we did have some luck on red salmon eggs and using a black and yellow rooster tail. They were delicieous eating around the camp fire that night.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

im pretty sure a fly rod and some nymphs would be the best way to catch some trout. Regardless of weather you plan to eat them or not. Sounds like now might be a good time to learn.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

roostertail, or corn, or a double spoon rig


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Parrothead. :letsdrink


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what did you end up using for bait??

P.S. nice catch.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (12/16/2008)*what did you end up using for bait??
> 
> P.S. nice catch.


"Whole kernel corn was thefavorite. Athough we did have some luck on red salmon eggs and using a black and yellow rooster tail. They were delicieous eating around the camp fire that night."

Both in 2006 and 2007 we went to Colarado. Of all the things I didn't load up in the camper the first trip was my fly rods...they got left by the door. Luckly I had both ultra lite and lite tackle. Of all the baits I used, worms produced the most. There wasn't one place I fished that I didn't outfish the locals, which was a surprise to me. I used a clear bobber, the kind you can fill with water and riged it on a slip line...with a split shot about 6" from the hook. I cast it out and retrive at about 6' intervals. Let sit about 30 seconds and retrive. Caught more then my creel limit each time. Same thing can be done with a fly, just rig float to a fixed posistion on the line. One nice thing about CO is once you buy a license you can get it renewed by the day...for an extra one time fee of $5 you can fish with a max of 2 rods. One of my favorite spots was a lake just before getting into Telluride. Also at a Stare Park which I can't recall the town it is located close to at the moment...did real well there also.










Did quite a bit in Yellowstone, but NO natural bait and no barbed hook.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Man that is some pretty country!!

My uncle lives in Iowa and has a trout stream in his backyard. He uses strictly wet/dry flies.

He call himself a "purist" whatever that means.

Hey Tuna man,

I'm still using some of those programs you turned me on to some time back. I don't know if you remember, but thanks again.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pogypumper (12/16/2008)*Man that is some pretty country!!
> 
> My uncle lives in Iowa and has a trout stream in his backyard. He uses strictly wet/dry flies.
> 
> ...


I have some great pictures up that way...Had to get Susan a digital camera as she likes to take pictures, and when I say pictures I'm talking like a 1,000 of them...Hi Chris....at least you know who I am when we post...nice meeting you last month.:clap


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Check out the great lakes on King Salmon,Steel head trout,rainbows .Upstate NY has a lot of fishing for trout and salmon species.Best time for kings is during the spawn in Polaski NY on the black river in late Oct early november.

Or check out Kentucky a friend told me about some nice trout streams.


----------



## netboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey alan,



Easiest way to catch them is with small spinners. Size 1 or 2 mepps in gold or silver blades.

Or panther martin spinners 4x or 6x. Gold blade, body black w/ yellow spots, or silver blade with yellow body red spots. Fish upstream, cast to likely spots in deeper water or near downed trees or brush or current breaks from boulders etc... Be careful to walk quietly along the bank or they will hear you! (No I am not kidding.) Cast upstream and let the spinner sink toward the bottom then begin your retrieve slowly. You should feel a steady vibration from the spinner blade spinning or actually see it flash as it turns. Fish usually strike on the first few casts to any spot so if nothing happens keep moving up river. And strikes are obvious when they hit a spinner.



Good luck! My 2 cents.



Captain Jeff



www.themadgaffer.com


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Spring or fall seems to be the best time for trout fishing. You need to fix up a proper angle, use of proper baits are also important. How to handle baits and lures in a proper scientific manner is also very important. 
For more information, have a look in the following link
http://www.marinews.com/travel/travel-articles/lure-of-jindabyne-trout---nsw/116/


----------

